
Skype Can Now Blur Background So You Don't Have to Frantically Tidy Your Room - MISTERJerk2U
https://gizmodo.com/skype-can-now-blur-your-background-so-you-dont-have-to-1832408791
======
drugme
Oh for the days when you didn't have to even begin to think about how untidy
(or uncool) your apartment looked (or how untidy or uncool _you_ looked) every
damn time you picked up a... "call".

